# I can't able to start Lumina-DE



## Ahmed Bilal (Feb 29, 2016)

When I try to start lumina-de from `xinit /usr/local/bin/Lumina-DE -- :0` it says
	
	



```
Undefined Symbol "_ZN6Q...............................".
xinit: Connection to X server lost.
Server terminated successfully.
```
Xorg log file is attached.

Please tell me how to fix it.
*Note:* I have already installed Xfce.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2016)

What happens if you follow this:

```
1) Put the line "exec Lumina-DE" at the end of your user's "~/.xinitrc" file before running startx
```
And using `startx`?


----------



## Ahmed Bilal (Mar 3, 2016)

SirDice said:


> What happens if you follow this:
> 
> ```
> 1) Put the line "exec Lumina-DE" at the end of your user's "~/.xinitrc" file before running startx
> ...



I have it already in ~/.xinitrc . Still same result.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 3, 2016)

Ahmed Bilal said:


> Undefined Symbol "_ZN6Q...............................".


Please do a proper upgrade of your system: `pkg upgrade`


----------



## Ahmed Bilal (Mar 3, 2016)

tobik said:


> Please do a proper upgrade of your system: `pkg upgrade`


Now it says,
/etc/machine-id No Such File, D-Bus not compiled with backtrace support so unable to print a backtrace
/root/.Xauthority does not exist
bad display name ":0" in "remove" command


----------

